

Wuala's improved security - cperciva
http://www.daemonology.net/blog/2008-11-07-wuala-security.html

======
cperciva
Slightly over a year ago I submitted a link to my critique of Wuala's security
here (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=70823>); since Wuala's security has
improved since then, I thought it would be only fair to submit a link to my
reassessment.

